# Virualisierung - Macht es in diesem Fall Sinn?



## Alice (16. November 2013)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen Kunden der ein Internet-Cafe betreibt. Er bat mich nun um Hilfe für sein Ladenlokal. In diesem hat er 15 Rechner stehen auf denen Windows XP Prof. SP3 läuft. Gesichert mit Microsoft SteadyState usw.

Das Problem: Die Verwaltung! 

Ein einziges Update (z.B. Adobe Flash Player) und schon steht das Lokal für 1-2 Tage Still, weil 15 PC´s geupdatet werden möchten...

Jetzt habe ich von "Virualisierung" gelesen. Ich kann mir daraus ein Bild machen, aber nicht genau nachvollziehen wie man das umsetzen könnte.

Typische Anwendungen:
Office, Skype, Firefox, Yahoo Messenger, Video-Telefonie, Downloads usw.

Also typisch Internet-Cafe.

Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie man das umsetzen könnte? Anleitung? Welche Software? Was für einen "Haupt" PC? Ich könnte zum testen meinen i7 mit 8GB Ram und 2TB HDD zur Verfügung stellen. Die 15 PC´s sind zwischen Pentium 4 und "schwachen" Core 2 Duo´s anzusiedeln.


----------



## sheel (16. November 2013)

Hi

ich versteh nicht ganz, wieso man für 15 PCs 1-2 Tage braucht, in denen alles still steht.
Wenn man nach dem Schließen am Abend alle PC einschaltet, bei allen parallel das Update startet
und herumgeht und weiterklickt, wo was nötig ist, sollte das für 15 Stück doch relativ schnell gehen,
Oder falls man alle PCs nacheinander macht würden die  14 derweil trotzdem noch einsatzfähig sein
->kein Stillstand.


----------



## hendl (17. November 2013)

Hi
Ich würde in diesem Fall eher von Virtualisierung abraten da 15 Clients schon sehr ressourcenfressend sind. Zusätzlich würdest du sehr kostspielige Programme benötigen.

Eine Möglichkeit die ich machen würde, wäre einen Windowsserver aufzustellen und alle Rechner in eine ADS (Active Directory Service) hinzuzufügen. Hier ist es dann möglich, mit ein paar Klicks am Server, Software auf allen Rechner zu installieren.


----------



## Alice (17. November 2013)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> ich versteh nicht ganz, wieso man für 15 PCs 1-2 Tage braucht, in denen alles still steht.



Ich mache es ja nicht... Ich habe mir die Odyssee aber an einem Rechner angeschaut.

1. SteadyState deaktivieren
2. Mit einer Kaspersky CD nach Viren suchen (beim hochfahren)
3. In Windows nach Viren suchen (mit 3 Tools die ich nicht kenne)
4. Windows Dateien überprüfen mit CD und evtl. reparieren
5. Alle programme updaten
6. SteadyState aktivieren

Der PC wurde sicher 5-6 neugestartet. Die Odyssee dauerte 2-3 Stunden.

Also ist in diesem Fall von Virtualisierung eher abzuraten?


----------



## Alice (9. Januar 2015)

Das Thema ist wieder aktuell.

Ich habe beim googeln was von "virtueller Desktop" gelesen.

Wie kann ich so etwas realisieren?


----------



## sheel (9. Januar 2015)

Es gibt doch gar keine Updates mehr 
Zumindest für XP. Und SteadyState ist auch schon seit 2010 eingestellt usw.usw.
(und ein öffentlicher Ort ist nicht gerade die beste Umgebung für XP).

Jedenfalls, unter einem virtuellen Desktop versteh ich
a) das Simulieren von einem größeren Bildschirm, als man hat. Das angezeigte Bild kann man am echten Bildschirm herumschieben, so dass man alle Teile davon anschauen kann
b) oder zwei oder mehr "Arbeitsflächen", wo jede separat offene Programme usw. hat, und wo man mit Tastenkombinationen etc. hin/herwechseln kann.
= Nichts, was bei deiner Frage hilft.

...bei Windows XP hab ich nach wie vor keine sinnvollen Ideen. Hendl hat ja was vorgeschlagen,
aber sonst ist alles, was mir einfällt, noch langsamer (oder andere Nachteile).


Um ein bisschen Schleichwerbung zu machen: Falls ihr irgendwann bereit seit,
alles einmal umzukrempeln und von Verwaltungsebene ein paar Sachen dazuzulernen,
und dafür etwas Aktuelles mit allen gewünschten Funktionen bekommt:
Linux.
Ubuntu, oder mit einem winzigen bisschen Bastellust Debian Sid ... oder sonst irgendwas.

Für die Kunden macht es bei den genannten Programmen überhaupt keinen Unterschied
(außer ihr habt IE als Browser eingesetzt). Und wenn ihr einmal einen Computer fertig
eingerichtet hat, Updates schafft und für ein paar Zeilen Bash (rsync...) hier nachfragt (  )
steht der Sache nichts mehr im Weg

Ein rsync-Setup und ein paar Scriptzeilen erfüllen eigentlich alles vom ersten Post.
(Linux hat weder HW-Bindung, noch Lizenzaktivierungszeug, was im Weg steht,
und erlaubt das Überschreiben von Systemdateien während Betrieb (wenn Rechte vorhanden))

Daher: Einen Hauptrechner, bei dem die ganzen Updates etc. gemacht werden.
Dazu ein Script auf jedem Nutzcomputer, das das Dateisystem außer Hostname
synct und rebootet, das wärs eigentlich. Ausführen macht alles wieder wie neu
(sowohl Updates als auch SteadyState-Wirkung, also alle Änderungen weg)


----------



## ikosaeder (13. Januar 2015)

Ich wäre ja auch für Linux. Gerade im Internetcafee wäre etwas wie ein Kioskmodus sinnvoll. Oder sogar booten von einer LiveDVD ohne Schreibrechte. Wenn dann ein Update ansteht werden einfach 15 neue DVD's gebrannt und die Rechner neu gebootet. 
Allerdings ist die Hardware auch nicht ganz Uptodate. 
Ganz egal wie: XP muss weg, sofort.


----------



## Alice (13. Januar 2015)

Aus Not hat er nun ein System fertig (Win XP) gemacht, als Image gesichert und auf alle Computer aufgespielt. Hat wohl nur 2 Tage gedauert. 

Geil wäre wenn man "Windows 7" von einem Image booten könnte oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Alice (13. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn von "HDGuard" (Version 8) zu halten?


----------



## ikosaeder (13. Januar 2015)

Man kann eine Win7 LiveDVD erstellen. Aber damit verstößt man wohl gegen die EULA und das ist bei einem Internetcafe keine gute Idee. Für private Zwecke kann man das machen.
http://www.pc-experience.de/windows.../windows-7-live-dvd-erstellen-workaround.html


----------



## ikosaeder (13. Januar 2015)

Ich würde eher auf sowas zurück greifen: http://porteus-kiosk.org/ 
oder aber einen Rechner installieren, Image ziehen und alle paar Tage das Image einfach überspielen. Geht aber nur wirklich, wenn die Hardware gleich ist.


----------



## Alice (13. Januar 2015)

Ich könnte mir auch eine Kombination zwischen Windows 7 und HDGuard vorstellen. Aber zusätzlich bräuchte ich ein Programm, mit dem "BEQUEM" Rechte einschränken kann wie z.B. mit SteadyState.


----------



## bofh1337 (7. Februar 2015)

Ich würde auch sofort auf Linux umsteigen, Windows ist keine Antwort, das ist eine Frage, die Antwort wäre Nein.
Wenn er dann noch das "Auto-Update" einschaltet, braucht er sich fast nicht mehr zu kümmern,- Gesunde User-Rechte vorausgesetzt


----------

